# C1



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seriously thinking of one of these:-


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Haven't really looked at a C1 up close, but the car in this kind of sector that really grabs me is the Renault Modus:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

C1 /107 / Aygo has received general approval from the motoring press, though some also say buy a second-hand Clio / Fiesta / Fabia depending on preference and circumstances.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Seriously thinking of one of these:-


Hi Griff, I would not consider it unless you only do town driving.

I picked up the Toyota version as a hire car in March, I had never seen or heard of them before. The design is great up front but I do not think the rear is fit for teenagers never mind adults and the "boot" is miniscule with very poor access. The worse thing though was the road noise, I know it's unavoidable on small cars but it was bad.









On the plus side, it was superb in the city, especially Spanish ones with narrow streets, great turning circle and visibilty and a doddle to park. The best thing was fuel consumption, I put in Â£30, used it for 3 days with a lot of mileage and it went back far from empty, I haven't a clue on it's consumption but would guess 60mpg+









My mum tested it before plumping for a new Suzuki Swift, now that is a quality little car. 

http://www.nextcar.com.au/rt.i.suzuki.swif....hawkesbury.JPG

Drives like a Merc! It is massive leap in quality for Suzuki. I strongly suggest you drive one of these before making a decision.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

C1? Why not go for a C5!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Haw haw

Please stand in the corner like so...........


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Each to their own of course, but if it were my money I'd go for a Fabia VRS. They're VAG parts bin quality, decent size (but not too big if you're after smallish), economical, (45mpg+) pretty nippy and a reasonably decent (if nose heavy), drive. Theres a lot of tuning potential with the engine and theres guys over on the "briskoda" board with 185-190bhp remaps if that kinda thing floats yer boat. To be honest the only modern French car I'd consider putting my own money into is a LAD Motorsport Clio Cup if I could afford to have one on a trailer for track days







.

Vive la difference though! 

Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff, you would be far better off buying the Aygo version, although made on the same line the build quality of the trim is much better, its all down to the material used, Toyota specifies better plastics than Citroen or Peugeot which makes a big different to the TTG score.

Or buy a Fiesta!









Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

These were probably better built than a Citroen


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Griff said:


> Seriously thinking of one of these:-


Can't comment on the C1 but on Citroen in general can say that I've got a ZX dieel bought new in 1992, It's regularly serviced and generally cared for and only has 85000 on the clock. In all the time I've had it the only teo faults have been a speedo cable and the diesel fuel cut off switch. neither job was very expensive.

The point is, don't believe everything you read about Citroen quality.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> These were probably better built than a Citroen


That of course is very silly. A bag for you too..............









A firms rep I know said the best car he'd ever had in his job was a Citroen C5

The XM's were superb and the Xantia's too. My Saxo is as tough as old boots. The narrow foot well is my only gripe but I've got well used to it. Citroens never seem to rust and the engines are known to be excellent


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> That of course is very silly. A bag for you too


My brother in law has been a citroen mechanic for almost 20 years.

I think he has had more experience of them than "some firms rep I know"

First-hand experience is more valuable than hearsay

The cabin fittings in the last 5 years are well known to be the of the poorest quality.

Warranty claims/returns speak for themselves


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm also considering a change to a smaller car. I went to look at the Fabia vRS last night and it seemed to tick most of the boxes for me, Small, Good Performance, Economical, Reasonably bulit ect, but unfortunately used ones start from about Â£8250 which is bit more than I was looking to pay.

Rich


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't forget MarkF's sensible suggestion of the Suzuki Swift, which looks and drives well and should provide Japanese reliability.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Don't forget MarkF's sensible suggestion


Now there's something you don't read every day.









Griff, the Swift is a very good looker from every angle, the cabin quality is an a par with all the German cars I have owned as is the build quality, it is an astonishing car for a Suzuki. My mother had had Wagon R's and Ignus's and they have proved 100% reliable, Suzuki are the market leader in many emerging markets, they have followed a different path to most manufacturers and they *have *to be reliable.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

2005 J D Power Survey:-

32 manufacterers covered.

Citroen 26th out of 32.

Beaten by Kia (25th) and Daewoo (23rd)

When one considers the competition in this sector.....

something like the Toyota Yaris, Honda Jazz etc would be an informed choice.

For similar money, you would get a vastly better-built car and one which would be worth more than 30% of its initial price after 3 years.. ( yes..check the residuals).

The C! is a very poor choice in a sector where there are some many better vehicles.

Roger


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd have to agree with you Roger - Griff seems to like his French motors though and so despite the fact theres many of us, (me included) who wouldn't touch one with an unfeasibly large barge pole, theres probably lots of French people who will be very grateful to him 

All I'd say is make sure you get a bloody good discount if you're buying new. Infact you might find they're doing a buy one get one free - that'd be handy as you could tow one with the other and have full failover capability for when #1 goes t*ts up.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Concisely put R1ch.....



> I'd have to agree with you Roger - Griff seems to like his French motors though and so despite the fact theres many of us, (me included) who wouldn't touch one with an unfeasibly large barge pole, theres probably lots of French people who will be very grateful to him


 He would gain the plaudits of this "government" due to his repeated re-aquaintance with buses/walking whilst awaitng repairs (or more likely) non-existant spares.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

So what car should I buy? What is going to be reliable and inexpensive to maintain?

http://www.reliabilityindex.co.uk/

There is link to the 100 most reliable cars over the last 10 years, and the Japs win hands down.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Honda Jazz, most reliable car in Britain, so far of the 2006 model Honda do not have a record of any breaking down!

A bit pricey compared to the shitreon, fiat, kia, hyundai etc but as an owner of an 02 model I can say they are excellent at what they are designed to do.

The folding seat system is superb as well you can get tons of stuff in the back!

The mrs has just been to newcastle and back. Coming home she did it in under 4 hours (it's 205 miles door to door) and that included stopping at Ferry bridge, and the mpg readout was 55 mpg!

I am awaiting the gatso pictures any day now


----------

